# 'My Threads' Menu



## Necsus

Wow! A 'My Threads' menu appeared on the left of 'Pannello utente' (UCP), in the header: very useful! Thanks!
Just a minor report: it is in English also when Italian language is selected.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hello

To be honest, I didn't use that feature, before, maybe I will (who knows ?), even if it is now just one click less than it was to get "your threads".
But for the moment, I'm in trouble with the place of that menu, on the left side of the panel where I was used to click in order to get "My UCP", and every time I would get my "UCP", it is "My Threads" which appear  (bad habit ?).

Sorry for looking grumpy  (I'm just French ...)
PZ


----------



## Zap Brannigan

Very useful indeed! Thanks! I use this feature all the time.


----------



## jann

> But for the moment, I'm in trouble with the place of that menu, on the left side of the panel where I was used to click in order to get "My UCP", and every time I would get my "UCP", it is "My Threads" which appear



Yes, Punky Zoé, but the "my threads" screen and the "My UCP" screen have all the same functionalities (thread list, settings and options, private messages, access to your buddy list, etc).  The only difference is the "folder controls" box at the very top.... so it doesn't matter which one you use.


----------



## scotu

Yes I agree it's very useful, thank you. 

I suggest that it would be even more useful if it had a "Unsubscribe" button like the Newly Suscribed Threads section in the User Control Panel.

scotu


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks.  It is nice to hear some positive feedback for a change


----------



## Loob

Another positive comment: I really like the new "My threads" option.

Many thanks, Mike!

Loob


----------



## Punky Zoé

jann said:


> Yes, Punky Zoé, but the "my threads" screen and the "My UCP" screen have all the same functionalities (thread list, settings and options, private messages, access to your buddy list, etc).  The only difference is the "folder controls" box at the very top.... so it doesn't matter which one you use.


Sorry Jann, but I partly don't agree with you. Maybe I'm wrong eek but in "My UCP", there are "my subscribed forums" (the Amharique/Basque forum, for example ) I can't see in "My Threads".


----------



## jann

> Sorry Jann, but I partly don't agree with you. Maybe I'm wrong eek but in "My UCP", there are "my subscribed forums" (the Amharique/Basque forum, for example ) I can't see in "My Threads".


Excuse me, PZ!   I don't subscribe to any forums, so I couldn't see this difference!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Un puntazo Mike, va de fábula!


----------



## Outsider

Quite practical indeed. Now we don't need to scroll down to see older threads. Thank you!


----------



## Sidjanga

Great idea and implementation! Very practical indeed!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Outsider said:


> Quite practical indeed. Now we don't need to scroll down to see older threads. Thank you!


 
Hola Feliz Año 2008 a todos.

Una simple pregunta,
El Link de "My Threads" , es lo mismo que aparecia en panel de control pero la diferencia es que salen todas las discusiones? es decir, en el panel aparecian solo las que no has abierto, despues de un ultimo post.
¿estoy en lo cierto, o hay alguna otra novedad?

Gracias de antemano, y demás está decir que estoy muyh satisfecha con el foro, su imagen, sus atajos, etc. (la pregunta es por simple curiosidad), de hecho, hace tiempo que no uso el panel de control)

PD. Tal vez algún tipo de alarma o señal, cuando llega algun aporte nuevo a una discusión suscrita, para los que tenemos el WR, siempre en  línea.
Aunque es discutible...


----------



## Etcetera

mkellogg said:


> Thanks.  It is nice to hear some positive feedback for a change


Here's another positive comment: the new feature is very nice! It was a good idea to make the link yellow, not white like the other ones.


----------



## romarsan

mkellogg said:


> Thanks. It is nice to hear some positive feedback for a change


 
Pues si, tiene toda la razón Mike. Me apunté rápidamente a las críticas, así que, lo justo es que ahora reconozca que la estructura es buena, el funcionamiento cómodo y que me he acostumbrado al nuevo diseño mucho más rápido de lo que pensé en un principio.
Enhorabuena


----------

